# Stuart Turner



## Charles Lamont (Jun 26, 2012)

From the ST web site:

"Stuart Models are pleased to announce that they will be returning to the mainland in July 2012. The company has be brought by BRIDPORT FOUNDRY,who also back in 2006 brought the Plastow traction engine range. The new owners will soon have all the Stuart range available and will also be reviving some of the older engines to production. Please see website for updates and availability. As of the 1st July the new manager will be Andy Meakin who will be only to pleased to hear from you"

But no mention yet at: http://www.bridportfoundry.com/


----------



## rhitee93 (Jun 27, 2012)

I hope this is good news. I would like to build a Victoria, but I have been scared off a bit by stories of the casting quality not being as good as it once was.


----------



## Jasonb (Jun 27, 2012)

I doubt you will see it mentioned on the Bridport site, they run the traction engien sid eof things separate to the main foundry site so suspect they will do the same with Stuart 

http://plastowtractionengines.com/index.php

They actually cast for quite a few other suppliers in the UK so castings should be OK though I don't know if they will be shell casting like Stuarts did.

J


----------



## 10K Pete (Jun 27, 2012)

???

Something is up for sure. I sent some email to them a few days ago and the server keeps bouncing it back. It
will keep automaticaly trying for a few days then give up. The rest of the site seems to be working fine.

Pete


----------

